# Impala Rearend width ?



## MonteMan

I have a question for the x frame impala 61-64, What is the stock rearend width from wheel mounting surface to wheel mounting surface, or axle flange to axle flange, however you wanna put it. 

Is it 60" ?

I got a 9" Ford and trying to figure if it'll work. 

Thanks


----------



## SUNNYD

stock from flange to flange it is 60 "

the versailles / granada rear ends from flange to flange is 58.5"

if you dont have a versailles just a regular 9 inch rear end,, that is also 60 "


----------



## 64flattop

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Mar 22 2007, 10:23 PM~7534589
> *stock from flange to flange it is 60 "
> 
> the versailles / granada rear ends from flange to flange is 58.5"
> 
> if you dont have a versailles just a regular  9 inch rear end,,  that is also 60 "
> *


well i have 1 from f 150 82 b/plate 2 b/plate it is 58"


----------



## Swazo

I keep finding different info on rear end sizes for our cars. Is it 60" from the backing plates, the backing plate flanges or the wheel mounting surface (rotor hub)?

I've found a nice rear with a factory posi and disc brakes, but it's 59" from one wheel mounting surface to the other.


----------



## Swazo

Here's some info I got online, thought I'd pass it along.....


59"
68-83 Corvette

60" 
55-64 Chevy Car, 67-69 Camaro, 64-67 Chevelle, 68-74 Nova, 71-73 Mustang/Cougar, 84-95 Corvette


----------



## Swazo

Also, for those who don't want to hack off their mounts from the original rear end, Currie makes brand new mounts for $150.


----------

